# Honda HSS724 Snow Blower



## garys36_3 (Jan 9, 2018)

After contacting everyone concerning this model for a Manual and no one sees to have a pdf copy of it. Tried Honda Canada and Honda USA. This Model does not appear on thier user Manual PDF Downloads site. Does anyone have one.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Do any of these work for your model?

Honda Snow Blowers - All- Owners Manuals


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

EdwardC said:


> Do any of these work for your model?
> 
> Honda Snow Blowers - All- Owners Manuals


The manuals here cover both the tracked and wheeled models.


----------



## garys36_3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Tried all of these and none are my model. Serial number is SBJJ - 1001629. Its not on the Manual List. I can't find it on google anywhere at all.


----------



## garys36_3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Tried all of these and none are my model. Serial number is SBJJ - 1001629. Its not on the Manual List. I can't find it on google anywhere at all.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

If you haven't already, might be worth asking [email protected], Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - View Profile: [email protected]

Where are you located? Maybe it was imported from somewhere far off? Let us know when you find out, there's got to be some kind of interesting story behind the oddball serial number.


----------



## garys36_3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks Edward C . I have sent Robert a message and hopefully he can do something for me.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Where are you located? According to an old thread Robert at Honda posted:

"All Honda serial numbers are 7 digits...my database shows them all (at least USA models) as SZAJ-2XXXXXX"

S means snowblower and the three letters after refer to the factory (I BELIEVE) so maybe Honda is assembling these someplace new. Either way, any of the 724 manuals should work for you as far as engine maintenance and operation regardless of the odd number.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Do you have a pre-2015 Canadian HSS724...? If so, that may be why it is not available like the US market manuals.


----------



## garys36_3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Curtis, I live in Newfoundland, Canada, on the East Coast. The funny thing is that Honda USA would have sent me an owners Manual, but when I said i was in Canada they would not. Thanks


----------



## garys36_3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Mine is 4 years old, so i guess about 2013 to 2014 when it was bought new.


----------



## garys36_3 (Jan 9, 2018)

My Blower is 4 years old so i guess it is 2013 or 2014


----------



## garys36_3 (Jan 9, 2018)

My Blower is 4 years old so I guess it is 2013 or 2014


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

garys36_3 said:


> My Blower is 4 years old so I guess it is 2013 or 2014


That explains it. 
You have a Canada market HSS724 which is the previous generation US Honda HS as a base but they are fitted with all the bells and whistles (kind of like the later HSS series). 
The manual may be unique to it. I'd contact you local dealer and see what they have to say about it.....


----------

